# Logos de marques et appareils pour noël



## ordi71 (23 Décembre 2010)

Salut, tout le monde ! 
Dans ce fil, je vais vous montrer mes créations, qui sont les logos des marques, mais pour Noël. Vous pouvez les copier, cela ne me gêne pas. Ils ne sont pas encore créés avec un Mac, car le Père Noël ne passe pas avant le 24.
Le premier, celui d'Apple, qui est également mon avatar   :


----------



## tombom (23 Décembre 2010)

Voir la pièce jointe 44922


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Décembre 2010)

ordi71 a dit:


> Salut, tout le monde !
> Dans ce fil, je vais vous montrer mes créations, qui sont les logos des marques, mais pour Noël. Vous pouvez les copier, cela ne me gêne pas. Ils ne sont pas encore créés avec un Mac, car le Père Noël ne passe pas avant le 24.
> Le premier, celui d'Apple, qui est également mon avatar   :
> http://yannitouch.u7n.org/logos_noel/apple.jpg



Superbe.
Tu m'en mettras une caisse de 12


----------



## tirhum (23 Décembre 2010)

tombom a dit:


> ..."opération pigeon bourré" ?!...


Note : chercher la marque correspondante à cette image... 



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Superbe.
> Tu m'en mettras une caisse de 12


Les citations, mille bordels, le bellâtre suisse !...


----------



## tombom (23 Décembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Note : chercher la marque correspondante à cette image...



???... je ne vois pas ...


----------



## tirhum (23 Décembre 2010)

Tu as lu le titre du fil ?!...


----------



## tombom (23 Décembre 2010)

http://www.pigeonlesite.fr/


Mais sinon, c'etait plutot... un message codé vois tu...


----------



## tirhum (23 Décembre 2010)

tombom a dit:


> Mais sinon, c'etait plutot... un message codé vois tu...


Et c'est marqué pigeon couillon, sur mon front ?!... :rateau:
(que tient ton avatar dans ses p'tites papattes ?!...)

Bien que très pessimiste sur la vie, voire la survie de ce fil...
Prière de rester dans le sujet...
Même si, bref.


----------



## tombom (23 Décembre 2010)

:rose:


tirhum a dit:


> Et c'est marqué pigeon couillon, sur mon front ?!... :rateau:
> (que tient ton avatar dans ses p'tites papattes ?!...)


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Décembre 2010)

J'ai bon là ?


----------



## madaniso (26 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2010)

ordi71 a dit:


> Salut, tout le monde !
> Dans ce fil, je vais vous montrer mes créations, qui sont les logos des marques, mais pour Noël.
> Le premier, celui d'Apple, qui est également mon avatar  :


 
Ah !

Le début est prometteur, j'attends impatiemment la suite !


----------



## tirhum (29 Décembre 2010)

Bon allez... 
'ttention aux doigts !




ordi71 a dit:


> Salut, tout le monde !
> Dans ce fil, je vais vous montrer mes créations, qui sont les logos des  marques, mais pour Noël. Vous pouvez les copier, cela ne me gêne pas.  Ils ne sont pas encore créés avec un Mac, car le Père Noël ne passe pas  avant le 24.
> Le premier, celui d'Apple, qui est également mon avatar   :


Va plutôt dans le forum "customisation", tu auras (peut-être) un "public" plus "attentif" pour tes logos/icônes...


----------

